# Some pictures of my collection in Vietnam



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 17, 2016)

These pictures are from my collection in Vietnam.


----------



## Don I (Sep 17, 2016)

I love them.
Don


----------



## Justin (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow you are a serious grower!


----------



## Hien (Sep 17, 2016)

A collection with phragmipedium ochids in Vietnam , that must be tough to get them .


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Amazing collection! Whose taking care of them while you are here?


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2016)

All those beautiful slippers just took my breath away!
I'd be glad to have one of each...or maybe two or three.
There absolutely must be a way to get them into the
U.S.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 17, 2016)

Don I said:


> I love them.
> Don



Thank you!!!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 17, 2016)

Justin said:


> Wow you are a serious grower!



I am just a new grower. I have been growing orchids since I was 16, but I just specialize in growing slipper orchids about 4 years ago.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 17, 2016)

Hien said:


> A collection with phragmipedium ochids in Vietnam , that must be tough to get them .



Yes. You are right. It cost much and lead to a lot of complicated processes. But nothing can stop you do the thing that you love to do, right?


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 18, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Amazing collection! Whose taking care of them while you are here?



I have a cousin out there. He has been growing orchids for about 30 years. He has several thousand of orchids in his collection.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 18, 2016)

abax said:


> All those beautiful slippers just took my breath away!
> I'd be glad to have one of each...or maybe two or three.
> There absolutely must be a way to get them into the
> U.S.



I am on my way to move them over here; it is just the matter of time. Some day all of them will stand in the US. I also have about 50 Paph. rungsuriyanum out there, the newest Paph that was discovered in the South Eastern Asian. )


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice. Best emersonii that I have ever seen. Do you know other STF members, Baodai, or Mr. Cahn?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2016)

Impressive collection!


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 18, 2016)

ThienNgo Le said:


> I am on my way to move them over here; it is just the matter of time. Some day all of them will stand in the US. I also have about 50 Paph. rungsuriyanum out there, the newest Paph that was discovered in the South Eastern Asian. )



!!!!!!

Beautiful plants. Agree on the emersonii. Someday I will attempt this. Where in Viet Nam is your collection? Curious how the phrags deal with the heat.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Amazing specimens! What growing media do you use in vietnam?


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 18, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Best emersonii that I have ever seen. Do you know other STF members, Baodai, or Mr. Cahn?



I know who Mr. Canh is. But he lives in North Vietnam and I used to live in DaLat wich is central highland of VietNam. What I know about Mr. Canh is that he likes to take pictures of orchids in the wild but he does not grow them even Paph. canhii is the one named after him but he does not have any of them in his collection.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 18, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Impressive collection!



Thank you!!!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 18, 2016)

adiaphane said:


> !!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful plants. Agree on the emersonii. Someday I will attempt this. Where in Viet Nam is your collection? Curious how the phrags deal with the heat.



My collection locates in Dalat, Vietnam. You are welcome to visit. The weather in Dalat is around 25 C, so it good for Phrags. However, some of my friends who live in North Vietnam which the hot weather can still grow Phrags but not besseae cultural.


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2016)

Ah HA, central highlands! That explains a lot about growing conditions for Phrags. in VN.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

abax said:


> Ah HA, central highlands! That explains a lot about growing conditions for Phrags. in VN.



Hi Angela,
), The attached picture is Phrag. Andean Tears. That guy has been growing in VN 8 months. )


----------



## John M (Sep 19, 2016)

You have a very nice collection! What is the name of #7?


----------



## Redtwist (Sep 19, 2016)

And no.10? Living Fire?
Great collection.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

John M said:


> You have a very nice collection! What is the name of #7?



Hi John, 
I don't remember exactly what the cross is. But I know one of its parents is Paph. rothschildianum. Let me check the name tag and get back to you.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

Redtwist said:


> And no.10? Living Fire?
> Great collection.



Thank Chris.


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2016)

The central highlands explains alot about where and how
you grow such beautiful Phrags. I have a dear friend in
Kuching, Borneo who has tried very hard to grow Phrags.
and the heat just wears them down and they die. Monsoon season doesn't help much either since he grows
outside in trees and a small shade house.


----------

